# Create Stuff & Chill



## Negrek (Mar 16, 2020)

There are a lot of people on this forum who do creative work, so I thought it would be nice to have a general catch-all thread for them to hang out, talk shop, commiserate, all that fun stuff. The idea is for this to be something like the old Obsessive Scribblers club, but not restricted to visual art--whether you do knitting, coding, writing, vidding, etc., it's all welcome here! Feel free to show off your projects (excerpts or progress shots are welcome), ask for advice/critique, vent about difficulties, or discuss whatever you'd like to discuss.

For a start, what are you working on, and how is it going?

I'm currently taking a break from the main line of my fanfic in order to work on something related, which has been fun. I just posted a new chapter, so I have a bit of time before I need to get the next one ready--I say as I realize I actually posted that last chapter close to a week ago already. And I need to revise the next chapter in line in my repost on AO3/my forums and also reply to reviews, aaaaa. But for right now I'm ignoring that, and writing this side story, and it's going pretty well. :)


----------



## Flora (Mar 16, 2020)

I’ve been writing a lot lately, and not even original fiction, which has sorta been my wheelhouse for a while; it’s _fanfiction_, which is wild to me because I’ve been really hesitant to write fic for _years_ (scared of writing canon characters wrong) and suddenly I have _all the ideas_. It’s magical.

My main project right now is a roleswap of my current major fandom, which is a hell of a project given that it’s a jrpg and literally every minor change means I have to write a lot, but it’s a bucket of fun.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 16, 2020)

I have so many ideas for Fakemon and a fake region. One region I plan on working on is called Ketsa, ( the name is an intentional misspelling of Aztec, then spelt backwards). Trying to think of starter trio ideas at the moment.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm currently writing a fic with one of my OCs! I reckon I'm about a quarter done.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 16, 2020)

this is a cute thread idea!

recently most of my creative energy has been going into my fanfic—posted on these very forums!—which is kind of depressing since it's been progressing at a snail's pace.  i guess i just don't have the time or energy for that stuff anymore, and a lot of the free time i _do_ have i'd rather spend on something mindless like video games, hahaha.  but slow progress is better than none!

something else i've been working on idly in class rather than taking notes (oops) is my original worldbuilding project, Auspice!  i've been working on this for a looong time so most of you have probably heard about it to some capacity, but basically it's a fantasy setting wherein basically all the animal life is Birds!  and Dinosaurs, which of course are Birds.  at this point i'm not sure i'm ever going to get an actual story out of this world, but it's a lot of fun to worldbuild for the sake of worldbuilding.  my most recently completed project for it is this world map i made, with some really shitty and undescriptive labels on them!  i have a lot to learn about mapmaking, but this was pretty fun, and it's certainly a big improvement over the shitty mockup maps i've been using for the past few years.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh man soon I'm gonna have crochet Wooloos to post here. Maybe.


----------



## M&F (Mar 16, 2020)

I have an Ao3, which is straight-up all Fire Emblem fanfic right now and not likely to stop being that anytime soon, unfortunately,

I also have WIPs, oh but several of them... and yep, they're all Fire Emblem as well, because having special interests is hell, and it's true because it rhymes


----------



## storm (Mar 16, 2020)

I also have an ao3! though I haven't written anything in at least a month's time, due to real life being so consistently much

hopefully I can get back to it soon. admittedly 90% of what I want to write is just... fic about destiny lore or destiny ocs. I also have a novel idea that's happening, but at an even slower pace than my fanfic. it is admittedly much easier to just game and make aesthetic boards for everything on pinterest instead,,,


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Mar 16, 2020)

o: Crochet wooloos!? Please do bless us with pictures when you finish them!

I'd love to see Ferret's fakemon, too! And Auspice sounds really cool ^^

I'm in the midst of ADHD hell at the moment, but I really want to draw a bunch of Pokemon emojis so I can put them on a tentative Graphics section on my website. Drawing Pokemon with silly expressions is a strength of mine, after all! Additionally, I have a Nosepass variant I want to write an info page about so I can also make the Nosepass variants section I've been working on public.


Variants include this feller. They are small and very warm.


----------



## qenya (Mar 16, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Oh man soon I'm gonna have crochet Wooloos to post here. Maybe.


Oh, this I _have_ to see.



kyeugh said:


> something else i've been working on idly in class rather than taking notes (oops) is my original worldbuilding project, Auspice!  i've been working on this for a looong time so most of you have probably heard about it to some capacity, but basically it's a fantasy setting wherein basically all the animal life is Birds!  and Dinosaurs, which of course are Birds.  at this point i'm not sure i'm ever going to get an actual story out of this world, but it's a lot of fun to worldbuild for the sake of worldbuilding.


This is a really cool idea too! Have you posted any of your previous projects for it anywhere? Worldbuilding is a perennial fascination of mine and I'm interested to see what you came up with.


As for me, I kinda just have a lot of half-formed ideas floating around, since most of my creative energy recently has been spent prepping for a D&D campaign that ended up falling through (partly due to lack of interest, partly due to the virus). I'm hoping to find time to dust off one of my old trainerfic ideas sometime soon. It was supposed to be a vaguely dystopian thing set in the near future, but unfortunately about four-fifths of my setting has actually literally become reality since then. Oops.

I've also been working with a couple of friends on revamping our old Animal Crossing fansite, but that's more of a long-term project and we don't really have much to show for it yet. We were hoping to have it finished in time for New Horizons, but it didn't pan out.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 16, 2020)

Ehe, I seem to have gotten people's hopes up possibly unnecessarily   

So the story is that I saw this crochet Wooloo pattern on Etsy and now I really want to learn to crochet. It sounds fun! So I'm gonna try, soon tm.


----------



## storm (Mar 16, 2020)

that is an extremely cute pattern!! good luck!


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey, everyone! I make... far too many different things, but they include this Pokémon fansite and everything on it, a trainerfic that I started when I was twelve and completed eighteen years later, other assorted fanfics, daily art, rambly commentaries on _Breaking Bad_, and other assorted nonsense that occurs to me. Overall I can't really survive without making things one way or another.

Currently everything I'm working on is going slowly, but I will get it done damn it.

Excited to see some Wooloo in the near future.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 17, 2020)

Oh, uh, I make stuff, ability to focus permitting! These days it's mostly digital fanart, the most recent being these belated Pi Day appletun:



Spoiler












I also make entirely too many unnecessary fakemon, though that's slowed down a bit until I can figure out what I actually want to do with the danged things. I've been putting these guys online for almost 10 years now, which is... kind of scary to think about!

At the moment my other big creative focus is Dungeons & Dragons stuff—I'd love to be able to polish up a campaign setting or few, and to write adventures and homebrew stuff. I like worldbuilding in general, although I _also_ need to get back up to speed with both that and the fic writing and game development I'd also like to be doing, whoops.

Basically I want to do too many things and it's no wonder that none of them ever actually get done!

Man, I kinda feel that crochet wooloo thing... I've wanted a plushie of one of my fakemon for a while now, but as nice as a custom plushie would be they're usually a little out of my price range! I've looked around at a few patterns for plushies of the animal it's based on and keep telling myself that one day I'll tweak one of those patterns a little and make one myself, heh. One day...


----------



## Negrek (Mar 19, 2020)

> Basically I want to do too many things and it's no wonder that none of them ever actually get done!


Ugh, why's it gotta be like that. =/ So many projects, so little time and even less focus...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 19, 2020)

So my friends and I had originally planned an all-day writing retreat for this Saturday. We moved it to today at 1, which is exciting


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 20, 2020)

might rework my Digimon/South Park crossover, again.....


----------



## Cynder (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a couple WIPs that never seem to get anywhere before I scrap and replace them, I'm currently working on a sector for Stars Without Number and some music for a couple ocs


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 24, 2020)

I've decided to make a region based on South Africa.  Behold! The Uthingo region!



Spoiler: lots of text



Uthingo is a Zulu word for "Rainbow", which suits a region based on South Africa quite well.

Professor Baobab will give new Uthingolian Trainers their choice of one from three adorable Pokemon!

Crocacia, the Thorn Croc Pokemon. Its teeth are are very sharp! And if one falls out, this Pokemon's body replaces it within a few days' time.

Pyrazell, the Flame Antelope Pokemon. This Pokemon can run 60 miles per hour within minutes of birth. Its hooves sometimes let out sparks that are very hot!

Lolquid, the Blue Ink Pokemon. When threatened, this Pokemon creates a strange ink that can leave would be predators bursting out laughing!

The early routes of Uthingo have some surprising new Pokemon!

Hyrakurl, the Hyrax Pokemon, is a Normal-type that spends its time in the rocky outcrops of Uthingo. Apparently they share a common ancestor with Donphan.

Chickick, the Leggy Bird Pokemon, is a Flying-type Pokemon that can pummel prey with its talons. Its favorite food is Ekans.

Larvocust, the Hungry Worm Pokemon, is a Bug/Dark type that has been blamed for famines in Uthingo's past. They avoid rotting crops, however.

Uthingo has some regional variants of Pokemon from other regions!

Uthingolian Poochyena is a Ground-type that is known to steal food from Pyroar. The females are a bit more aggressive than the males.

Uthingolian Ekans is a Dragon-type. It lost the ability to produce venom, but makes up for it with brute strength. It evolves into Nothipp.

Uthingolian Glameow is an Electric/Normal-type, well known for its speed and spots. It evolves into Purcheeta.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 25, 2020)

I like a lot of those ideas so far, KFF! The secretary bird and the hyrax sound like really fun concepts in particular, and I wanna see where lolquid's evolution ends up, heh.



Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Uthingolian Poochyena is a Ground-type that is known to steal food from Pyroar. The females are a bit more aggressive than the males.


_#letpoochyenaandmightyenabehyenas2K20_


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 25, 2020)

I have some more Uthingolian Pokemon and forms to share!

Uthingolian Hippopotas and Hippowdon are Dark/Water types with the ability Drizzle. Many inexperienced trainers had their journeys cut short by these bad-temper Pokemon.

Stenchog, the Poison/Normal-type Wild Pig Pokemon.  This Pokemon eats various mushrooms that humans can't eat.  The warty bumps on its face are actually poison sacs it uses to deter predators.

Dredabeest, the Stampeding Pokemon. Dark-type. According to an old fable, seeing a herd of these Pokemon on the mood through a valley meant the passing of someone important was imminent.

Uthingolian Torkoal is a Ground/Electric type that generates electricity with Solar Power. It is apparently protective of its territory.


EDIT: Since I don't wanna double post.... I will reveal the evolved forms of the Uthingo starters.... NOW! They evolve first at lv 15, and again at lv 38!

Crocacia evolves into Thorndile, and then into the Grass/Dark-type  Brutaspine. Pyrazell evolves into Blazebok, and then into the Fire/Steel-type Vulkudu. Lolquid evolves into Tentomic, and then into the Water/Fairy-type Krakemup. 

Final forms based on a Spinosaurus/Warrior, Greater Kudu/Blacksmith, and Colossal Squid/Jester respectively


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 30, 2020)

Very cool.

Also yeah count me in to create stuff and chill.


----------



## storm (Mar 30, 2020)

deadly hippos! actual hyenas! the starters and the concepts behind their evolutions also sound great


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 30, 2020)

My friends and I have been doing this thing where we get together once a week to just write. Ideally it's for monologues and dialogues, but really the space is open to whatever people want to write.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 30, 2020)

OK: first create stuff and chill post. The beginning of my fanfic. Not very good yet. Please leave your opinions.
Name: Indigo's Voyage.

I was going to attach a PDF but it wouldn't download due to technical difficulties so i put it in a spoiler as to not hurt you eyes. The formatting is all wrong..




Spoiler: Fanfic Chapter 1



Indigo’s Voyage.


Part 1.
Chapter 1.
Kanto
Indigo was asleep. A Pokeball was clutched in her left hand. Her alarm clock, shaped like a great ball, began to make a noise. A loud beeping noise that got more and more loud. Indigo was shaken up and she pressed a button at the very top of it.

Indigo looked around her room, clothes were strewn all over the floor. Countless posters advertising Pokemon matches plastered her wall. Two long white socks were lain on Indigo’s bed.

“My room is a mess,” she said, “At least I don’t have to clean it when I set out to challenge the Pokemon league!”

Indigo slid out of bed and opened a small closet. It had one pair of clothes inside.

“At least most of my clothes are in my bag.”

Indigo slid on a purple t-shirt. Very short white shorts, and a small white jacket to go on over her shirt. She slid on a black trainer hat.

“I look like a Pokemon Trainer,” Indigo smiled.

She grabbed a large bag, slid on the tall white socks from her bed, and put on two thick black boots.

“_Now _I look like a Pokemon Trainer,” Indigo said.

Indigo adjusted her bag onto her shoulder, and opened the door. She ran down the stairs. A boy, who was a little younger than Indigo was walking down the stairs in a dark blue robe. “Hi Blue!” Indigo waved.

“What’s up, Indie?” Blue smiled.

“I told you not to call me Indie!” Indigo scowled at Blue and she kept running down the stairs. She ran into the kitchen. “Happy Birthday, Indigo!” Daisy, Indigo’s sister and Mom said together. Indigo sat down at the table for a stack of pancakes. Indigo lathered on syrup. Mom stared at her.

“It’s my birthday,” Indigo smiled sheepishly before putting a little more syrup on top.

Blue came into the Kitchen.


“Mom, why can’t I get a Pokemon yet?” Blue asked. Daisy and Mom both stared at Blue.


“You can get a Pokemon when you are Twelve. Like Indigo is today.”


Indigo had now finished a full pancake.


“You gonna say happy birthday or something?” Indigo asked, muffled through a full mouth of pancakes.


Blue looked a little surprised.


“Sure... Happy birthday!” Blue said, slightly unenthusiastic.


Indigo took no notice and started on another Pancake. She set it down almost immediately.


“Mom?” Indigo asked.


Mom turned around, and looked taken aback.


“You’ve never called me that before.”


Indigo smiled awkwardly.


“Yeah but, it feels weird calling you by your name now that I’ve lived here almost 7 years.”


Mom glanced over.


“I understand that.”


Mom went over and patted Indigo on the back.


“Hey mom?” Asked Indigo through a full mouth.


Indigo’s mom looked right Into Indigo’s bright eyes, purple because of her contact lenses.


“Is it OK if I get my starter Pokemon now and come back for pancakes?” Indigo asked Mom.


Everybody stared at Indigo.


Daisy was the first to speak, “You’ve never wanted to miss pancakes before.”


Indigo had already gotten up from the table.


“Yeah, but I really want a Pokemon.”


Indigo ran to the Door.


“I’ll be back for the rest of the Pancakes.”





Blue chuckled evilly.


“Sure she will...”








Indigo ran across the small town of Pallet town. She saw the man who thinks technology is amazing.


“Technology is Amazing!” He exclaimed as Indigo ran past him. Indigo didn’t care much about what he was talking about. She just had to get to the Pokemon lab to get a Pokemon. She had wanted one all her life. She was going to be the Pokemon league champion of Kanto.


Her parents were the Champions of Kanto, together. That is, until the Great Kanto War. When Indigo was three, Indigo’s parents went off to fight in the Kanto war. Indigo went to stay with Daisy, Blue and Mom. Indigo was upset it wasn’t Red. Indigo really likes Red. Red is awesome.





But no.





She had to live with Jerky, Stubborn Blue. But at least it wasn’t permanent.


Wait, When Indigo was five, her parents died.


Indigo’s parents died when she was five.


And then Indigo had to stay with Blue for the rest of her life. And her parents Pokemon were left in their will, to a strange man named George or Giovanni or whatever. She didn’t get their Pokemon.


But now, she did get A Pokemon. And she was just seconds away from receiving it.


She pushed the door open to Professor Oak’s lab.


“POKEMON! HERE I COME!”


Sara, Professor Oak’s assistant held her finger in front of her mouth.


“Shh… he’s on a phone call.”


Indigo looked embarrassed and inched back a bit.


“Sorry Sara.”


Indigo paced around in circles. She could hardly contain her excitement. Her Pokeball was squeezed by her hand. Pretty soon, she’d have a Pokemon in it.


Professor Oak walked forward, “You’re early, Indigo,” He exclaimed with a smile.


Indigo blushed.


“I wanted to get my Pokemon right away, Grandpa!” Indigo ran forwards past Professor Oak.


Professor Oak smiled.


Indigo ran up to a table with three Pokemon. “What Pokemon should I get? Bulbasaur, Charmander or Squirtle?”


Professor Oak looked at Indigo.


“I have another Pokemon too.”


Professor Oak ran to a table and grabbed another Pokeball.


“Is it one of those rare Pokemon like you gaved white?”


Professor Oak glared at Indigo.


“Gaved? You would say, like I GAVE white.”


Indigo crossed her arms.


“Whatever. But is it one of those rare Pokemon?”


Professor Oak smiled.


“Yes. It’s even more rare than white’s Pokemon.”


Indigo smiled.


“I was going to release it. But I thought you would like to keep it. I’ve been studying it for the last week.”


Professor Oak grabbed the bright red-and-white Pokeball, and opened it up to let out a small pink cat with a long tail and legs. It floated around the Lab.


“Aww… it’s so cute. What is it?”


Professor Oak glanced over at Indigo.


“That is Mew. A mythical Pokemon.”


Indigo’s eyes sparkled.


“Wow. You’d really let me get a MYTHICAL Pokemon!”


Professor Oak just nodded.


“You know you’re my favourite adopted granddaughter.”


Professor Oak hugged Indigo tightly.


“I’m your only adopted granddaughter,” Indigo laughed.


Mew hugged Indigo as well.


“Aww… Mew.”


Indigo hugged Mew. Professor oak stared fondly.


“You seem to get along just fine with Mew. Here you go,” said Professor Oak as he handed Indigo mew’s Pokeball.


“Thank you sir.” Indigo looked very happy.


Professor Oak scowled.


“There is no need to call me sir.”


He looked around. Indigo was not there. All there is was an Open door, still swinging a bit.



Yes my grammar is awful... I know. and btw her name is Indigo (familiar...) and that is the inspiration for my Pokemon Screen name. No she is not a wish fulfillment mary-sue.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 30, 2020)

Now for some major legendaries of Uthingo!

Khioset is based on the Egyptian god Set and a basilisk, and is a Dark/Ground-type.
Halmorus is a Flying/Electric type based on the Egyptian god Horus and a griffin.

Two of the mythical Pokemon in Uthingo are Kamlahgemm,  Fairy/Dragon type based on Agemo the wise chameleon of Yoruba folklore, and Cemerday, a Ghost/Normal-type based on the Haitian Voodoo Loa named Baron Samedi.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 30, 2020)

Are you going to draw any of these pokémon?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 30, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Are you going to draw any of these pokémon?


I wish I could....


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 30, 2020)

There are plenty of talented people across the internet! 
You could ask them maybe.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 30, 2020)

I would ask, but I'm broke AF...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 30, 2020)

Maybe someone could do it for free?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 30, 2020)

Are you offering?!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 31, 2020)

Not exactly... i could do a rough sketch, but you might have to ask someone else to get the whole thing done.
If you want i can see what i can sketch/sprite.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm taking your like on my post as a yes. I'll get to it then!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 31, 2020)

Alright: I'm not great at spriting, but i have done Lolquid so far, being my favorite of the three starters!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 31, 2020)

Uthingolian Ekans


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Apr 1, 2020)

I love how all these fakemon and regional variants sound! ^^ It seems like you're doing a whole lot of research into Africa and its cultures to make these, and that's always great. I really especially like how you're making Poochyena an actual hyena.

IndigoEmmy, I think your fanfic is really cute and entertaining! I'm interested in seeing where it goes and what kind of people and Pokemon Indigo meets :D And to learn more about things like who White may be, and just how Oak caught or befriended Mew... great effort so far!

As it is April in my timezone, I have created a new page for my website of incredibly factual Nosepass information. ^^ Enjoy!





						Top REAL Nosepass Facts You Just Won't Believe! // Nose Club
					

You won't BELIEVE these INCREDIBLE Nosepass facts!




					noseclub.bluwiikoon.art


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback. Your nosepass facts were pretty funny and a great addition to your website on april fools day.
Actually your website is pretty cool in general and the reason why i think nosepass is cute.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 1, 2020)

More new Pokemon have been discovered in Uthingo!

The fossil Pokemon are Kentroby, the Spine Back Pokemon (Dragon/Rock-type based on a Kentrosaurus), and Troglotyke, the Missing Link Pokemon (Rock/Fighting, based on Australopithecus). 

Kentroby used the spikes on its shoulders, back, and tail to defend itself against predators. Its brain was apparently the size of Cheri berry.

It is commonly believed, yet hotly debated, that Troglotyke may represent a transitional period between Pokemon and Humans.  It is said that its ancestors were arboreal Pokemon like Ambipom. 

Mega Evolution appears in Uthingo as well!


After a certain point in a Uthingolian trainer's journey, they can pick a second starter from the far-off Unova region.
Mega Serperior is a Grass/Poison-type with the ability Contrary. Mega Emboar is a Fire/Fighting-type with Pressure. Mega Samurott is a Water/Dragon-type with the Ability Drizzle.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2020)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Fire/Fighting-type


rip


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 2, 2020)

I was so tempted to make it a fire and ground but I got lazy


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 2, 2020)

YESS.... MEGA EVOLUTION.
Nooooooo.... lots and lots more tedious spriting. Lol.
(Also i would think that samurott would do better being a water/steel myself, but it's up to you).


EDIT:
Guess what i got pretty good again at spriting (I think) so i opened an art request shop and a sprite museum. Check them out!


----------



## Cynder (Apr 3, 2020)

starting on some pixel art





						Piskel - Dreaming Abyss
					

Piskel, free online sprite editor. A simple web-based tool for Spriting and Pixel art. Create pixel art, game sprites and animated GIFs. Free and open-source.




					www.piskelapp.com


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 3, 2020)

Pixel art is always fun.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 4, 2020)

I made a prologue for my fanfiction that explains where mew comes from! Yay! However it's really dark and edgy, probably the darkest scene in my ENTIRE fanfiction, so enjoy. Not for the Faint of heart. Classified as PG-13 because of violence.



Spoiler: PG-13 Warning.



"No Mew." He said softly. "You're not getting out this time."
A Middle-aged, nicely dressed man stepped out from the shadows.
"I've dedicated my entire to trying to recreate the most powerful pokémon in existence, and I can't let you ruin it my just floating away, can I?"

Mew wasn't sure what to do in response, so Mew just hovered in place.

"Come here, Mew."
Giovanni laughed softly.

Mew floated over softly.
"I'd never want to hurt you, Mew."

But somehow, Mew didn't believe him. This man seemed very bad. Very very bad. Mew looked in his eyes. And all Mew could see anymore was the blank coldness of someone who's compassion had been whittled off bit by bit after years of obsession over the legendary Pokémon, Mewtwo.

Mew had heard Giovanni say Mewtwo before, and for some reason, it felt familiar. Mewtwo, was an Actual pokémon, not a pokémon made by humans, right?

But Mewtwo was a pokémon from a long time ago, so it wasn't around today. Was it. No, Giovanni wouldn't be creating a new Mewtwo if that were the case. But then again. The Mewtwo of the past must be very different. What was it like. Mew squeezed it's eyes shut.

Mew remembers. It was a little bit like Mew, But taller. Much much taller. It had a long purple appendage sticking out of it's head. Mew remembers it didn't like how that looked. It also had two little horns off it's head. It's face looked furious in battle, but out of battle, it was so kind, mew remembers. It had compassion more than any other pokémon did.

It's hands were large and with strange purple fingers. It's feet had strange purple fingers too. Mew remembers. Mew remembers. Mewtwo was Mew's older sibling. But then what happened to Mewtwo. Mew doesn't remember that.

"Come here Mew, It's ok."
If this man wants to bring mewtwo back, that's fine with mew.
Mew floats up to Giovanni, unsure of what will happen next.

Giovanni looks behind him.
"Grab Mew."
Suddenly, fourty or so Team Rocket members surround mew and seize her. Mew feels choked for a second.
"This won't bring Mewtwo back." Mew thinks.

Suddenly, Mew remembers the technique Mewtwo used to use.
Psychic.
Mew releases a burst of energy from it's mind, sending all the rocket grunts back.

Giovanni is the first to get up. He speaks like a maniac, not at all like his usual speech, and his expression is scary.
"Come back Mew! I need to see Mewtwo. After all these years, the only one who kept at making Mewtwo is me. Not Blaine or the Indigo's or not even Dr Fuji. But i stayed at it, after all these years, i stayed at it! You can't just go now after i spent the last 16 years on this! I'm so close, Mew. Giovanni extends a hand to Mew."

Was Mewtwo worth this? This man was clearly evil and had no intention of helping Mew. But bringing back Mewtwo is nice? Is it?

Mew began to fly off close to the Window.
"You don't want to help me, Mew?" Giovanni glared at Mew coldly.



Mew nodded. Mew would rather not be with team rocket. Team Rocket never fed Mew anything good and they were often Abusive.
Giovanni's mouth curved from a smile to an evil grin.

"OK then. I apologize, dear Mew. I didn't want it to have to come to this."
"Grunt!" Giovanni called. Only one came, with a short, Black Pole. Mew looks around nervously. Giovanni pulls something back on the strange Pole. All at once, Mew recognizes this isn't good. Giovanni points it at Mew, and fires something small and Orange at Mew. Mew uses Extreme Speed, But it's not fast enough.

Mew's tail is hit by the thing. It's tail starts bleeding out.

Giovanni steps forward with the pole once more, and clicks it back, and Points it at Mew.
Giovanni smiles like a maniac.

"Now Mew, last chance. Do you want to help me create Mewtwo?"
Mew would never want to help this Man who hurt Mew so Bad.

Mew lets out the strange, robotic whine it makes and lets out a psychic force so strong that Giovanni and his pole tumble backwards. Mew dashes to the window, hovering far above Giovanni.

"Meeeeeee" Mew Cries as it Opens the window with it's Psychic Force. The window slams Open. Giovanni stands up.
"I told you Mew. This is it? Do you want to Die?" Mew did not want to Die.

Mew flew out the Window, but a bullet from the black pole hit Mew square in the back.
Had Professor oak not been walking nearby, Mew would have died.

Giovanni never did find Mew.
Yet.



Anyway tell me your feedback. It certainly puts a new perspective on the whole thing now that you now where Mew comes from. Yep this is not your run-of-the-mill trainer fic. Oh wait, it's intense so now it is.

We won't really return to Giovanni until the end of Part 1, but it sure is intense. :3
I hope you enjoy it and i'll put the actual fanfic up online sometime this summer i think.


----------



## haneko (Apr 5, 2020)

Everyone here has really cool things. 
@IndigoEmmy, there's a few typos in there, but it's an interesting prologue for sure.
@Bluwiikoon, I can't wait for more content on your site, and that Nosepass variant looks really cute!

As for me:
I have a small fanfiction simmering away on my hard drive. Progress is slow because I don't really have the energy to write... uh, basically what kyeugh said. "i guess i just don't have the time or energy for that stuff anymore, and a lot of the free time i _do_ have i'd rather spend on something mindless like video games"

Anyway, since people have posted excerpts of their writing in this thread, I might as well show everyone what I've got so far.



Spoiler



*Faraway Island (Working Title)*


_The writing is fading as if it was
written a long time ago…

“…ber, 6th day
If any human…sets foot here…
again…et it be a kindhearted pers…
…ith that hope, I depar…”_​


_August 31st_

The small motorboat struck out towards a deep green island in the distance, rocking in the wake of the S.S. Aqua cruising away from them. Salt-tinged air struck Dr. Fuji's nostrils as he shifted the heavy backpack on his shoulders. In his hand was a notebook, already covered in muddy smudges from months of field work.

"So, you're trying to find Mew?" the sailor asked, nudging the steering wheel.

"That's right," Dr. Fuji said.

"Didn't you make a clone of it or something? Saw it in the news a few years back."

Dr. Fuji shrugged. "That clone failed; it looked more like a mutant than Mew. It's run away, at any rate."

"Crazy stuff, man," the sailor said, and the conversation died down from there. Hoenn's tropical sun was at its zenith during August, and with no clouds to shield the glittering sea from it, his thin linen shirt was beginning to stick to Dr. Fuji's skin.

The only noises on the island were rustling palm trees and waves rolling back and forth. Not even a shell remained on the beach as a memento of some living creature. Dr. Fuji felt a sudden unease - was Mew really here? The sand clung to his boots as he made his way into the shade, and he pushed his doubts to the back of his mind. At least the island would be safe to camp on if no Pokemon were here.



Oh crap, I've also told my sister I'd sew her a bunch of plushies (including Mewtwo!), and I've made no progress on that at all, despite having brought special cuddly fabric for it. Maybe I'll post that here too, once I get around to them.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah grammar/spelling isn't my strong suit. It will be fixed mark my words.

@myuma i like what you have so far in your story. I also want to see cuddly mewtwo plushies very badly.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 6, 2020)

Now for some relatives of the early route Uthingo Pokemon and fossils!
Kentroby->Kentrodrake ( both Dragon/Rock)
Troglotyke->Oogadyte ( both Rock/Fighting)
Wartodor->Stenchog ( both Poison/Normal
Chickick->Secrekick->Secresault ( both evos are Flying/Fighting)
Hyrakurl->Hyraklimb ( evo is Normal/Rock)
Larvocust->Lokrysal->Tokuswarm (all Bug/Dark)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 6, 2020)

These will be fun to sprite... someday when i have the time.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 6, 2020)

Raggnu evolves into Dredabeest! Forgot to mention that!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 6, 2020)

Whoa plot twist


----------



## Cynder (Apr 9, 2020)

progress, kinda


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 11, 2020)

I have come up with a gym/elite 4 list for Uthingo!

Gym 1: Fighting
Gym 2: Water
Gym 3: Ghost
Gym 4: Fire
Gym 5: Psychic
Gym 6: Steel
Gym 7: Dark
Gym 8: Dragon

Elite 4: Grass, Normal, Fairy, Electric

Champion: a bit of everything


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 21, 2020)

I made a regional variant (idk what region but it's cool nonetheless) of...
Espurr.

Here's a front sprite i made. I'm not really happy with it but it gets the point across.

I want it to be kinda scary but this sprite didn't really work.




Spoiler: Fancy Details



BTW i am not done with the details thank you very much so before you criticize me i'm working on more details as i am writing (Not simultaneously but you get the point)

Type
Ghost/Psychic

Ability: Cursed Landscape
Activates Cursed Terrain (Psychic Terrain but ghost) when this pokémon enters.

Base Stats
HP - 74
Atk - 48
Def - 76
Sp. Atk - 83
Sp. Def - 81
Spd - 104
Total - 466 (same as another pokémon, hmm)

Pokédex Entry

Version 1 
When this pokémon's ear membrane's unfold, it creates a psychic force strong enough to implode a car and all the people inside of it.
(This one was just creepy)

Version 2
This pokémon, far more powerful than it's normal form, has a hostile disposition. It is rarely seen and is now a ghost type. It is said when it evolves it is as strong as a mythical pokémon.

Egg Groups : Amourphous/Field
Gender Ratio: 50/50


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 21, 2020)

ok yay i made something that sounds cool. I recreated Zinnia's theme. 
Mind you it's basically exactly the same just with some different intsruments so i'd call it a retexture instead of a remix or something.

Here's the link, if you're interested.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 23, 2020)

Should I work on a second fake region? I have a few ideas for a Mexico-inspired one.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 23, 2020)

Haha i made a mexico region once too.
Currently i'm working on two, one based on australia, one based on india. the australia on is my main project.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 23, 2020)

Ok, here it goes!

The Nayam region is my secondary project!

Grass: Scorthorn
The Cactus Scorpion Pokemon
Fire: Burrego
The Flame Donkey Pokemon
Water: Manteeny
The Tiny Ray Pokemon


Trainers receive one of these from Professor Yucca.

Nayam also features some interesting early route Pokemon!

Tarantyke
Bug/Dark
The Red-Legged Pokemon

Humbirb
Flying/Fairy
The Little Wing Pokemon

Komundi
Normal
The Long Nose Pokemon 

Nayam has regional variants, too!
The fossils themselves are regional variants of the Teddiursa and Phanpy lines based on the Short-faced bear and the Columbian mammoth respectively.

Nayamean Teddiursa and Ursaring are Normal/Rock while Nayamean Phanpy and Donphan are Rock/Ground!  (got lazy with the typings, I know....)


The legendary trio is based on Aztec gods, and includes a Fairy/Fire-type called Quetzanza, (based on Quetzalcoatl), Suenlipoca, a Fighting/Electric-type based on Tezcaltipoca, and Mictivida (a Poison/Ice-type based on Mictlantecuhtli) The first two represent hopes and dreams respectively, while the third feeds on negativity.


----------



## storm (Apr 23, 2020)

phanpy variants!! I am Sated with that alone, but the legendaries also sound really great!


----------



## qenya (Apr 23, 2020)

Kung Fu Ferret, have you ever tried sketching or writing about some of your Pokémon designs? It sounds like you have loads of cool ideas, but I'm having trouble imagining any of them.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 23, 2020)

kokorico said:


> Kung Fu Ferret, have you ever tried sketching or writing about some of your Pokémon designs? It sounds like you have loads of cool ideas, but I'm having trouble imagining any of them.




I'm better at describing things and I am at drawing them. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 23, 2020)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> I'm better at describing things and I am at drawing them. I'll see what I can do.


I would love to see the Phanpy variant! And I remember there were others I thought were really cool but can't remember them off the top of my head.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 24, 2020)

if you make some doodles, i’ll draw them for you! a few of them, anyway.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 24, 2020)

The Uthingo starters as best as I can draw them in MS Paint!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

Wow lolquid was way different then i thought.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 24, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Wow lolquid was way different then i thought.


In your defense.... These designs went through a lot of changes in my head before I drew these.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> In your defense.... These designs went through a lot of changes in my head before I drew these.


I'd say my teeny tiny transparent lolquid was pretty good though.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 24, 2020)

^Indeed it was pretty cute. I took some inspiration from it with the little bells at the end of its tentacles.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

I would totally pick lolquid here.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 26, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Ehe, I seem to have gotten people's hopes up possibly unnecessarily
> 
> So the story is that I saw this crochet Wooloo pattern on Etsy and now I really want to learn to crochet. It sounds fun! So I'm gonna try, soon tm.


update: I swear I said somewhere that I regretted procrastinating on this stuff before quarantine etc. and this was going to have to wait because I didn't want to go around ordering non-essential stuff right now? well today I was like "fuck it" and did a curbside pickup from Michaels and now I have most of the materials for Wooloo! (the rest I ordered from Amazon in the same order as some essentials so hopefully I'm not a terrible person, wah... can I just call it a mental health support because it kind of is.) I also got a large thing of green yarn to practice with so once I get my hooks from Amazon I will inundate you all with pictures of useless green squares crafted by yours truly. that's the point of this thread, right?!


----------



## Eifie (Apr 27, 2020)

Eifie said:


> update: I swear I said somewhere that I regretted procrastinating on this stuff before quarantine etc. and this was going to have to wait because I didn't want to go around ordering non-essential stuff right now? well today I was like "fuck it" and did a curbside pickup from Michaels and now I have most of the materials for Wooloo! (the rest I ordered from Amazon in the same order as some essentials so hopefully I'm not a terrible person, wah... can I just call it a mental health support because it kind of is.) I also got a large thing of green yarn to practice with so once I get my hooks from Amazon I will inundate you all with pictures of useless green squares crafted by yours truly. that's the point of this thread, right?!


oh shit contrary to the original delivery estimate of May 4th my crochet hooks are now scheduled to arrive tomorrow by 8 pm! get ready y'all!!!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 27, 2020)

W - O - O - L - O - O 
what does it spell?

CROCHET WOOLOOS


----------



## Eifie (Apr 27, 2020)

Eifie said:


> oh shit contrary to the original delivery estimate of May 4th my crochet hooks are now scheduled to arrive tomorrow by 8 pm! get ready y'all!!!


they're already here?!?! amazon this is not how you deprioritize shipments of non-essential items


----------



## Eifie (Apr 28, 2020)

Eifie said:


> they're already here?!?! amazon this is not how you deprioritize shipments of non-essential items









it's slow going, but I will persevere.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 30, 2020)

the update that I know you've all been on the edge of your seats for:







as you can see, I'll be crocheting Wooloos in no time at all!


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 30, 2020)

Eifie said:


> the update that I know you've all been on the edge of your seats for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!  this can be the field, that wooloo stands on.


----------



## Zori (Apr 30, 2020)

I really should get back into knitting


----------



## Eifie (May 1, 2020)

sorry, Wooloo ;_; i tried dot jpg


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 1, 2020)

Wooloo now has 1 of 2 things


A cozy quilt
A field.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 1, 2020)

tbh now i wanna crochet a wooloo.


----------



## Eifie (May 1, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> tbh now i wanna crochet a wooloo.


my influence grows! no one can stop the cult of eif!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 1, 2020)

WOOLOO CROCHET IS FIVE BUCKS ON ETSY! WHAT A DEAL!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/762306709/wooloo-crochet-pattern
(the pattern not the actual thing)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 1, 2020)

Nevermind i want crochet snom
SO CUTE

It's even smoller, cheaper, and cuter.
No offense to crochet wooloo, of course.


----------



## Eifie (May 2, 2020)

green square attempt 2! (Barfie for scale)

I'm really pleased at how much better this is than the first try... perhaps it's even fit for Wooloo :O next I'm gonna try a cute little amigurumi whale!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 2, 2020)

New Uthingolian forms are about to be... REVEALED!


Uthingolian Rhyhorn is a Ghost/Rock type. This form adapted as a result of poaching. Its once proud horn is now a small ghostly projection of its former self.

Uthingtolian Rhydon has both a small ghostly projection and a small physical horn budding.

It evolves into Thanadon if it knows the move Revenge. A hollow shell of itself with a glimmer of hope. It has two horns, one   is large spirit horn in the front, the other is the much smaller, regrown horn.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 4, 2020)

Guys Y'all i started thinking... should i make a TEXAS themed region? I mean, i know texas well (my home state yee-haw) and it's very diverse so it'd be fun to do as a region.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 4, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Guys Y'all i started thinking... should i make a TEXAS themed region? I mean, i know texas well (my home state yee-haw) and it's very diverse so it'd be fun to do as a region.


Go for it!

Fun fact: made a region based on my IRL region of New England a long time ago.

I came up with some more new Pokemon for Uthingo!

Molden, a Ground/Fairy type based on a golden mole. This Pokemon has poor eyesight, but it can detect Bug-type prey with its superb senses of smell and hearing.

Brawlboon, a Fighting/Electric type baboon Pokemon. This Pokemon lives in groups, and the males spar with each other for dominance over each other.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 5, 2020)

OK... i'm gonna get started on my Pyukumuku crochet plushie now! :D ...once i get the yarn for it D:


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 5, 2020)

Well you guys have inspired me. I have a crochet animal starter kit lying gathering dust, and it's time to bust it out. >:O


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 5, 2020)

We might as well just make a crochet club


----------



## Eifie (May 5, 2020)

in other news: round


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 5, 2020)

Wooloo can have a hat now!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 5, 2020)

...When is the crochet stuff coming for pyukumuku. I have amazon prime!


----------



## Eifie (May 6, 2020)

top half of whale!


----------



## Eifie (May 7, 2020)

Eifie said:


> top half of whale!















I did it! sort of. I don't have a darning needle to use to weave in the ends, so the fins have strings hanging off them and the bottom is slowly coming unravelled:







yeah, uh, rip. the next one will be finished properly.


----------



## Mawile (May 7, 2020)

Eifie said:


> I don't have a darning needle to use to weave in the ends,


You might be able to tape the end up tightly (think like the end of a shoelace), and use that to weave in the ends?


----------



## Eifie (May 7, 2020)

Mawile said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a darning needle to use to weave in the ends,
> ...


oh yeah, that might  work if I tape it really tightly to the end of one of my really thin crochet needles... but now I'm afraid to hurt poor little Mobarfy Dick any more than I already have. :'(

dw name is (mostly) joke. I said it when showing him to my mom and then was intensely embarrassed that I had just said "dick" in front of my mother


----------



## Mawile (May 7, 2020)

Eifie said:


> but now I'm afraid to hurt poor little Mobarfy Dick any more than I already have. :'(


I mean, he's precious as is too


----------



## Eifie (May 7, 2020)

update: I stitched little mobarfy back together. he's okay now.


----------



## Herbe (May 7, 2020)

i tried to do some sort of animation thing for the first time ever 


Spoiler











e: someone named ted just asked me if i wanted to be friends in the comments. i want to know what inspired him to make that choice


----------



## mewtini (May 7, 2020)

Herbe said:


> e: someone named ted just asked me if i wanted to be friends in the comments. i want to know what inspired him to make that choice


im ted


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 7, 2020)

Herbe said:


> i tried to do some sort of animation thing for the first time ever
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I've seen this guy named ted asking that on nearly every youtube video i've seen, so i think it's a bot, made for a scammer. Be careful.

But the animation is pretty good. And random. But it was made well, and had enough humour value, so good job and keep making more of these.


----------



## Eifie (May 7, 2020)

Herbe said:


> i tried to do some sort of animation thing for the first time ever
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


wow!!!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 7, 2020)

Put my South Park/Digimon fic idea on hold for now.... But I have a different Digimon idea to take its place. I call it Digimon EXE Odyssey, which will be my ideal season for a new Digimon TV anime.  The Digital World in this fic would be comparable to those of the original Digimon Adventure anime and Digimon Frontier. I intend to use some Digimon I made up, and some Digimon that haven't really appeared in the anime (if at all), like Monmon and Dianamon.

EDIT: the gimmick for digivolution in this series will involve mastering TWO Ultimate forms for their Digimon partners to unlock their Mega level. Example:
Strabimon->Sangloupmon->Cerberumon/Doumon-->Anubismon.
Note: keep in mind they rotate between both Ultimate Level forms . Once Strabimon's Tamer has mastered BOTH Ultimate Digivolutions, the Mega Digivolution to Anubismon can be obtained via EXE Warp Digivolution.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 7, 2020)

I made some art! The espurr is significantly worse because i got the shading all off so i just didn't do the shading on it. I'm much better at spriting than art.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 7, 2020)

Can someone suggest a (simple) pokémon for me to draw next?


----------



## Eifie (May 7, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Can someone suggest a (simple) pokémon for me to draw next?


Cutiefly!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 7, 2020)

Ohh that will be fun. I'll get to it!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 7, 2020)

A shiny cutiefly, based off it's 3D model. A lot. I was originally just gonna wing it, but i ended up having to go exactly right because it's little tush floof was hard to position right. I also didn't shade it.


----------



## Zori (May 8, 2020)

@:Eifie I can mail you my tapestry needle if you want


----------



## Eifie (May 8, 2020)

Seshas said:


> @:Eifie I can mail you my tapestry needle if you want


awww that's so kind although mailing to Canada would probably cost more than the needle is worth :p it's okay, I ordered some darning needles along with some other stuff from Amazon on Monday, so they'll get to me eventually!

I'm currently working on an amigurumi octopus!


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Indigo your art is absolutely adorable!! ^^ I'd love to see a Sunkern if you're still interested in taking requests!

It's been a while since I've posted, but I managed to make a pretty interesting page on my website. I basically found some info on unused SWSH box content that nobody else has documented yet





						Pokémon Sword and Shield: The Unused Box Customisation // Nose Club
					






					noseclub.bluwiikoon.art
				




Be sure to let me know what you think!

If you can't figure out the secret... I did leave some hints at the bottom


----------



## Mawile (May 8, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Be sure to let me know what you think!


aaaaaaaaa I loved it (I went through the whole thing)


----------



## Herbe (May 8, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Be sure to let me know what you think!


Oh. my god. I love content like this SO much, and this was so well done.... mindblowing, seriously. I loved it. Made my night :)

Great job. Seriously.


----------



## kyeugh (May 8, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Indigo your art is absolutely adorable!! ^^ I'd love to see a Sunkern if you're still interested in taking requests!
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted, but I managed to make a pretty interesting page on my website. I basically found some info on unused SWSH box content that nobody else has documented yet
> 
> ...


wow, this is incredible. i won’t say too much but this is extremely well done, thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Zori (May 8, 2020)

> However, after some digging, I'm very pleased to share some remnants of previous box backgrounds I've found, along with additional data suggesting they were planning to upscale many of them. It's not super exciting content, but it's easy to see how it was overlooked considering th█?????? ██???????? █????? █ ????█ ?? ██████ ???██ ??????███ ??????????█ ?????? ████████████
> 
> █████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ █████████ ██████ █████ ██ █ ████ ████ ████ ████ ████
> 
> ...


Is this how it's supposed to look?


----------



## Mawile (May 8, 2020)

Seshas said:


> Is this how it's supposed to look?


Yes.


----------



## mewtini (May 8, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Be sure to let me know what you think!


oh!!! this is awesome. thanks for posting, wow


----------



## Kratos Aurion (May 8, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Indigo your art is absolutely adorable!! ^^ I'd love to see a Sunkern if you're still interested in taking requests!
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted, but I managed to make a pretty interesting page on my website. I basically found some info on unused SWSH box content that nobody else has documented yet
> 
> ...


Oh, man. That was a ride! Such a wonderful piece. And I love all the little details on the page itself, too!


----------



## qenya (May 8, 2020)

NGL, for a little while I took the page at face value and thought everyone was just memeing. But that was amazing. Thank you, Bluwiikoon.

IndigoEmmy, your drawings are sweet too! Keep trying at the shading - the faint highlights on Pyukumuku look very good.


----------



## Herbe (May 8, 2020)

i made another animation :O
it's just something fun i made about griffin mcelroy, from their monster factory series (which is so very funny, its on youtube and i highly highly recommend it.) i made this as a index card flipbook like last summer but i wanted to recreate it digitally, better.


Spoiler: lil animation :O


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

I created and/or found a bunch of new userboxes.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Indigo your art is absolutely adorable!! ^^ I'd love to see a Sunkern if you're still interested in taking requests!


I love sunkern! I'll draw it!



Bluwiikoon said:


> It's been a while since I've posted, but I managed to make a pretty interesting page on my website. I basically found some info on unused SWSH box content that nobody else has documented yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh! The whole thing was so great... i actually cried at the end!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

A sunkern. Looks better when you zoom out, but i'd say it looks pretty good. I had some artistic license with the eyes and mouth a bit, to give it an OwO face, because i'm good at drawing things with OwO faces.

I made a new one with better shading!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

I'm working on a new section on my website, about how one can make DND campaigns with pokémon in it.


It won't be out for awhile, but at least i have an idea for it.


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 8, 2020)

I love the sunkern!! its's adorable


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Herbe your animation looks great!! :D I really enjoy the smear frames for his eyes and movement, and the wiggly animated text and general style gives it a really fun feeling. Awesome work! Aw, beans!

Indigo thank you for the Sunkern omg!! The OwO face really suits it :3 You're doing great!

I'd also like to give a big thank you to everyone who visited my SWSH boxes page and posted such lovely comments in here, hearing how much you've enjoyed my work has made me incredibly happy. ^^ I couldn't be more pleased!

If anyone is still curious about the SWSH boxes page and hasn't figured it out, you need to convert the binary code (the 0101010s) on the page into text. From there, you can go to step two.

I'd also love to hear (for those who viewed the entire thing) which ending you chose. You can always read both, of course, but I'm curious. :D

I didn't realise we still have spoiler tags on this new forum software, so that should make any discussion about my page a bit easier!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

I pressed the sleep button


----------



## Eifie (May 9, 2020)

she squishes.

as you can see, I'll be making Wooloos in no time.


----------



## Eifie (May 9, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Indigo your art is absolutely adorable!! ^^ I'd love to see a Sunkern if you're still interested in taking requests!
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted, but I managed to make a pretty interesting page on my website. I basically found some info on unused SWSH box content that nobody else has documented yet
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 9, 2020)

Omg your octobuddy! ^^ They're a hat! That's so cute omg omgggg
Awesome work! I always forget what I'm doing when I'm trying to knit stuff, so much focus and Memory is needed (not that I've done any knit-related tasks for a very long time tbh)

@ Eifie



Spoiler: DLC Pory talk sprite


----------



## Stryke (May 9, 2020)

Made my first chiptune just recently. I probably still have a ways to go, but I think this came out pretty nice, and I'm really proud of it . You can check it out right here.


----------



## Herbe (May 9, 2020)

Stryke said:


> Made my first chiptune just recently. I probably still have a ways to go, but I think this came out pretty nice, and I'm really proud of it . You can check it out right here.


SUCH strong vibes! I was grooving the whole time lmao


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 9, 2020)

Uthingolian Mankey evolves into Brawlboon! Both Fighting/Electric


----------



## Stryke (May 9, 2020)

Herbe said:


> Stryke said:
> 
> 
> > Made my first chiptune just recently. I probably still have a ways to go, but I think this came out pretty nice, and I'm really proud of it . You can check it out right here.
> ...


Thank you!!! Hopefully I'll have more to show soon!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 9, 2020)

I don't even like chiptune normally but you're stuff was actually pretty good. I was jamming along the whole time!


----------



## Eifie (May 11, 2020)

My latest project in progress: Valentine elephant!







My yarn needles have been shipped and will hopefully arrive tomorrow, so then I can actually stitch the parts together.


----------



## rari_teh (May 11, 2020)

Stryke said:


> Made my first chiptune just recently. I probably still have a ways to go, but I think this came out pretty nice, and I'm really proud of it . You can check it out right here.


I like it a lot! It gives me some late-game crazy-hard NES platformer vibes, especially on the first two-thirds


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 11, 2020)

Made some changes to the Uthingo legendaries, Khioset and Halmorus.

Khioset is a Dark/Rock type with the ability Sands of Chaos (which is a sandstorm equivalent to Primal Groudon/Kyogre abilities). Sands of Chaos makes all Ice-type moves 50% less accurate.
Halmorus is Flying/Ice type with the ability Harmonious Frost, which is similar to Sands of Chaos, but summons hail and makes all Rock-type moves 50% less accurate.

Their third counterpart is a Fairy/Ghost-type known as Osirumph, representing Triumph and based on a minotaur mixed with the Egyptian god Osiris. Its ability  Triumphant Blackout summons an echanced version of a new weather  called Eclipse, which boosts the power of Bug, Ghost, Fairy, and Dragon-type moves. Triumphant blackout has the added effect of having moves of those four types being able to hit any Pokemon with normal effectiveness, regardless of the opponent being immune/resistant.

Some new Mega Evolved Pokemon have been discovered in Uthingo!

Mega Donphan is Ground/Steel with Rough Skin!

Mega Staraptor is Fighting/Flying with Moxie!

Mega Luxray is Electric/Dark with Pressure!

Mega Goodra is Dragon/Poison with Gooey!

New species and regional forms found in Uthingo recently include...


Uthingolian Sandshrew (Ground/Dark) evolves into Sandsnoot (Ground/Dark, based on an aardvark)
Uthingolian Aipom is a Dark/Fighting type based on a vervet monkey. It has different calls to warn members of its troop about various predators, and other prey Pokemon have been reportedly learning these calls. It evolves into Aipummel.


----------



## Eifie (May 11, 2020)

Sandsnoot <3


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 11, 2020)

Eifie said:


> My latest project in progress: Valentine elephant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg it's so cute! Squee. And Judging by the background, this elephant is ready to start playing on a nintendo switch.


----------



## Eifie (May 13, 2020)

My yarn needle arrived today!







finished babies!


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 13, 2020)

:D Adorable babies omg!!! I love the round, Wailmer-shaped friend...!

I bring noses!! At least 2 noses, maybe more






						Nosepass Type Variants // Nose Club
					






					noseclub.bluwiikoon.art
				




Finally finished up info pages for the Nosepass variants I've made so far :3 I had to make sure I had several of 'em ready to make this section feel worthwhile ^^;


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

Omg. These are amazing! I can't pick a favorite (Though i do like _Nosepass cirropass)_! Those noses really are some amazing nosepasses.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Kind of a big image







These are my amazing drawings i drew when i had the idea of drawing a blepping (When a cat usually keeps there tongue out without knowing it and it's so derpy and cute) togekiss, because in the middle of the night i thought _What if togekiss could blep? _and then i went back to sleep. So this morning i got around to drawing it. And i'm pretty proud of it. I didn't even have a picture reference, except for one thing to figure out the colors for the togekiss head spikes.

I hope you enjoy a blepping togekiss.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

I've been alola photo clubbing awaaay

more coming later, but i did post a thread about this.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 13, 2020)

The Uthingo starters' hidden abilities:
Crocacia Line: Strong Jaw
Pyrazell Line: Motor Drive
Lolquid Line: Regenerator


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

Even more reason to pick Lolquid


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

I'm really proud of this.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

And this!


----------



## Herbe (May 14, 2020)

Alright guys, y'all get a special sneak peek at my new animation project that I started maaaaaybe 9 hours ago? Which was fueled by chaos and energy drinks. It's unlisted on YouTube, only the final (and actually good) version will be public.






It's a Game Grumps Animated! It's from a scene from A Link Between Worlds that lots of people were asking to have animated. This is only my third ever animation,,,,  you can see throughout the night where my patience thinned. (compare first scene to last) Still some kinks to work out but I'm really proud of what I have so far!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 14, 2020)

these animations are so cool. And noooo! You beat me to the 151st post! no fair!
EDIT:



Herbe said:


> Alright guys, y'all get a special sneak peek at my new animation project that I started maaaaaybe 9 hours ago? Which was fueled by chaos and energy drinks. It's unlisted on YouTube, only the final (and actually good) version will be public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You use krita to animate, right? I use krita for all my art things so i'm thinking maybe i'll want a go at animation. Your stuff is so inspiring!


----------



## Herbe (May 14, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> You use krita to animate, right? I use krita for all my art things so i'm thinking maybe i'll want a go at animation. Your stuff is so inspiring!


yeah I do! There are tutorials online for how to use krita to animate and its a bit tricky at first but i like it. Thank you :')))


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 14, 2020)

It has begun...

@Herbe do you have any ideas of what i should draw? I can't think of anything >U<


----------



## Herbe (May 14, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> It has begun...
> 
> @Herbe do you have any ideas of what i should draw? I can't think of anything >U<


Start with a fun tester animation! Maybe draw yourself as a trainer throwing a pokeball at a mew :O


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 14, 2020)

Or maybe a mew turning into a ditto turning into a zorua!


----------



## Herbe (May 14, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Or maybe a mew turning into a ditto turning into a zorua!


That sounds SO cool. Go for it!!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 14, 2020)

I made it a gif! It's easier to put up as a gif. And since it loops anyway it works better. It's very weird if you look at all the frames one by one. xD but it's a great starting animation! I'm proud.





It's weirdly mesmerizing... O.o


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 14, 2020)

These are amazing!! I drew myself (sort of, I traced the pokemon) with some of my favorite pokemon. (Also the art style is based off of Jaiden Animations)


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 14, 2020)

Eifie said:


> My yarn needle arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are adorable!! I want to hug them, they look so fluffy!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 14, 2020)

I made the mew animation @Herbe


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 17, 2020)

Since we've been talking about making music on profile posts, I'd like to share a remix I made some time ago! ^^






Spoiler for my thoughts: Maaaybe all the squishy sounds aren't super necessary, and I kind of couldn't figure out how to make the Silence Bridge route theme segment sound good so I kind of gave up around then xD If I were to revisit it, maybe I'd have some more energy to figure out that part some more.


----------



## haneko (May 17, 2020)

A while back, I said something about making toys for my sister, but forgot to show everyone till today!




Two of them are made out of towel/terry cloth and the pink one is made out of extra soft plush fabric. The white one turned out kind of wonky, which is why it’s only in one photo :P

Edit: I also made this Ditto for my brother a while back. Might as well put it in here


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 19, 2020)

Celebrating Skittles joining my ASB family! I made a commemorative video!


----------



## Eifie (May 19, 2020)

Forgot to post this update here:













Cat.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 20, 2020)

Free desktop backgrounds on me! If you use it, please show me pics of your desktop with this!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 23, 2020)

Professor Baobab has discovered a new Uthingolian form and evolution! Uthingolian Dwebble is a Bug/Normal type that lives in a bongo drum.
It evolves into Percussle who lives in an even bigger African drum.

Some plot details for Uthingo: You moved to Uthingo from Hoenn with your parents. They brought the family pet, a (Hoennian) Poochyena with them.
Your rival is a local girl named Marula.
The new gimmick Uthingo has (along with the regional variants and Megas), is Sigma Combo moves. There are a lot of Double Battles in the Uthingo league. Use two particular moves and BAM! A new combo move. You can only use TWO Sigma moves in a battle, and they can't be in consecutive turns.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 24, 2020)

Apologies for double-posting, but I have figured out the first quarter of the Uthingo dex. 150 down, 450 more to go!


----------



## Eifie (Jun 3, 2020)

I haven't updated in a while, but don't worry, I'm still at it! Here's Trinkat, for Trinket!







Poor Trinket has had Trinkat forced upon them because they're Canadian so I can ship them my "art" without paying exorbitant fees.

My next planed creation is... Wooloo!!!


----------



## Eifie (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Woolegs and a head. I think this is going to take me a while.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 5, 2020)

Every third year, I get a sudden burst of motivation to do something with my old fansite :O maybe I will do something with it soon, maybe not, but not all of you have seen it so here's a shameless self-promotion! Absol's Moonlit Cave


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 5, 2020)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Every third year, I get a sudden burst of motivation to do something with my old fansite :O maybe I will do something with it soon, maybe not, but not all of you have seen it so here's a shameless self-promotion! Absol's Moonlit Cave


omg that website is awesome! I'll probably be PMing you to affiliate sometime soon if that's alright with you!
That is when i start editing my website again. I've been lazy this summer.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 5, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Sandstone-Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > Every third year, I get a sudden burst of motivation to do something with my old fansite :O maybe I will do something with it soon, maybe not, but not all of you have seen it so here's a shameless self-promotion! Absol's Moonlit Cave
> ...


Aww thanks! :D Well to be fair, I probably won't be active with it or anything but we can chat if you'd like! :D


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 8, 2020)

Putting Uthingo on hold for now, bringing back the Nogland region (based on the 6 states that make up New England)



Spoiler: long



Revamping the Nogland region for 2020!

Meet the new starters!

Coyapp. The Fruit Pup Pokemon. Based on a Coywolf (a hybrid of wolves and coyotes) and a Granny Smith Apple.
Fimane. The Burn Colt Pokemon. Based on the Morgan breed of horse that originated around the time of the American Revolution.
Tyneel. The Slime Eel Pokemon. Based on the American Eel.

Early route Pokemon!
Tuxkunk is a Normal/Poison-type Pokemon based on the striped skunk
Bawkling, a Flying-type Pokemon based on a baby chick, specifically becoming a Rhode Island Red.
Vilroach, a Bug/Dark typed based on the American cockroach.
Potiny, a Grass/Ground Pokemon based on a potato.
Derpossum a Psychic-type based on the Virginia opposum.
Ondarat, a Normal-type based on a muskrat.
Mauvinch, a Fairy/Flying type based on the purple finch.



Noglish Variants!
Noglish Snubbull and Granbull are Fairy/Fighting types based on the Boston Terrier!
Noglish Drilbur is a Psychic/Ground type based on the Star-nosed mole. It evolves into Astrodrill.
Noglish Woobat and Swoobat a Flying/Dark type based on the Big Brown Bat.
Bunnelby evolves into a Normal/Ice type variant of Diggersby based on a Snowshoe hare.
Noglish Munchlax and Snorlax are Dark-types based on the American black bear.
Noglish Seel and Dewgong are Water/Ground-types based on the harbor seal
Noglish Skitty is a Ice/Dark type based on a bobcat. It evolves into Lynkatty.


The "Mascot Legends" are Nogland are....
Dagoulhu, a Dark/Water type that is essentially a hybrid of Dagon and Cthulhu, from H. P. Lovecraft's horror mythos
and
Wendiguatch, a Fighting/Ground type type that is like a mix of a Wendigo and a Sasquatch

The first mythical of Nogland is Cemerday, a Ghost/Normal type Pokemon that is like a voodoo doll/teddy bear fusion thing and also heavily inspired by Baron Samedi from the Haitian Voodoo tradition 



Revealing the evolutions for the starters... NOW!

Coyapp->Granwolfe->Fenripend
Fimane->Inferneigh->Pegasear
Tyneel->Serpensea->Coralcatl
final forms are Grass/Fighting, Fire/Flying, and Water/Rock respectively.
Based on Fenrir, Pegasus, and Quetzalcoatl, respectively.


The evos early route mons, too
Tuxkunk evolves into Skunxedo
Bawkling evolves into Gawkredd, and then into Turkrimson (both Flying/Ground)
Vilroach evolves into Dangeroach
Potiny evolves into Tatopop, then Spudlord
Derpossum evolves into Possumous, becoming a Psychic/Ghost type
Ondarat evolves into Muskmeister
Mauvinch evolves into Hummauve

More Noglish variants!

Noglish Sandile's line is Poison/Steel, based on the urban legend of sewer gators.
Noglish Scatterbug's line is Bug/Dragon and based on the monarch butterfly.
Noglish Stantler is Ice/Grass and evolves into Gigantler, based on a moose.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 8, 2020)

what the fuck is this yarn







send help

i'm not sure i can do this ;_;


----------



## qenya (Jun 8, 2020)

You can do it! Wooloo believes in you!


----------



## Zori (Jun 9, 2020)

I agree
that yarn is . . . interesting


----------



## Eifie (Jun 9, 2020)

Seshas said:


> I agree
> that yarn is . . . interesting


it floof, like Wooloo do.

so far I have completed 36/840 stitches.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm working on a crochet pyukumuku!

So far i have a black roll of yarn.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 12, 2020)

168/840 stitches.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 12, 2020)

Wooloo is slowing coalescing! :D Your progress is really exciting omggg

Made some AC pride flag clothing :3 Somebody I know mentioned the idea of having pride clothes on the shelves at Able Sisters so the villagers can wear whatever they identify with, and I loved it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271287845269856257
Mobile doesn't want me to attach these images, so please forgive me ^^; But yes! I'm hoping to make even more designs for more flags too :D


----------



## Eifie (Jun 13, 2020)

Wooloo's body continues to take shape! 294/840 stitches!

Maybe I can do this after all...!


----------



## qenya (Jun 13, 2020)

It is extremely floofy <3


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 14, 2020)

I updated Nosepass' emerald sprites to look more Nosepass-esque! It has the unfortunate texture of a peeled potato in its debut.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 14, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Wooloo is slowing coalescing! :D Your progress is really exciting omggg
> 
> Made some AC pride flag clothing :3 Somebody I know mentioned the idea of having pride clothes on the shelves at Able Sisters so the villagers can wear whatever they identify with, and I loved it!
> 
> ...


You should make a non binary one!


----------



## Eifie (Jun 18, 2020)

75% of a Wooloo.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 19, 2020)

840/840 stitches! I can't believe I did it!







Barfie for scale.

I was working on the headpiece so I could assemble this all tomorrow, but I ran out of fluffy yarn... Luckily I've just been getting my supplies from Michael's by curbside pickup, so my dad will pick up a new thing of yarn for me tomorrow and then I can put it all together!!!


----------



## Eifie (Jun 19, 2020)

nooo Michaels was like "jk we don't actually have your yarn in stock"

edit: k I ordered it from a store a long scenic drive away that my dad was cool going to because the drive is scenic, along with some other supplies I needed for Wooloo's eyes and nose but couldn't get from my local store! good stuff. Wooloo is saved.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 21, 2020)

Woolgress (Wooloo progress):







the right braid (your right) isn't attached yet, but I am taking a break because sewing is pain.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 22, 2020)

(eyes and nose to come when I'm more confident with needle felting. maybe next week?)

(p.s. I'm not the fool using Discord in light mode. that's Keldeo.)


----------



## rari_teh (Jun 22, 2020)

TIL that there is a light mode on Discord


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 6, 2020)

I use discord light mode.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 7, 2020)

Eww light mode!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 15, 2020)

Apologies for double-posting. However, the Uthingo region has its Pikaclone now! Elago (electric + galago). An electric/ghost type nocturnal Pokemon that primarily eats Bug-Type Pokemon. Based on the Galago/Bushbaby


----------



## Zori (Jul 20, 2020)

Occasionally I draw stuff on the computer as opposed to in my sketchbook, which is nice because I hate colored pencils


----------



## Eifie (Aug 6, 2020)

forgot to post this here, but I finished Wooloo's face a few days ago!

























she's baby.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 13, 2020)

The Uthingo dex is coming along well! I need suggestions as for what new/returning species I should add!


----------



## qenya (Sep 18, 2020)

Home-made amiibo cards!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 18, 2020)

omg, i've been trying to do this as well, but alas, i need a Wii U i think. Can it be done with a 3DS or even a phone?


----------



## qenya (Sep 18, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> omg, i've been trying to do this as well, but alas, i need a Wii U i think. Can it be done with a 3DS or even a phone?


Yeah, there's an Android app to write amiibo data to an NFC tag, if your phone supports NFC! It will require a bit of fiddling to get working but it's absolutely do-able. Here's the link: https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-tagmo-tool-for-creating-editing-amiibos.431670/


----------



## Zori (Sep 23, 2020)

Drawing is cool


Spoiler: Large Image


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 10, 2020)

For Art-tober, I'm working on a small RPG Maker game! ^^ My goal is to try to have a finished thing ready to play by Oct 31st, but I keep being really sick this month so there may be delays. Oops!! I'm trying my best, though!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Oct 13, 2020)

Will we get to play it when you are done? (I'd totally pay for it if i had to)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 13, 2020)

Might rework some of the Uthingo dex soon. Gonna brainstorm for a bit


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 15, 2020)

trying to get the arty juices back with a doodle of my MMO mains.

edit: I miss instant upload things where I just ctrl-v a screenshot.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 25, 2020)

Updated the Uthingo starter's final types (for Brutaspine is now Grass/Dragon, Krakemup is now Water/Psychic) and name/design (Vulkudu is now a giraffe Pokemon called Raffestus) and decided to use Mega Galar Starters instead of Mega Unova Starters!
At the moment, the Mega Galar starters are smaller versions of their GMax forms with their hidden abilities.

EDIT: Raffestus is still Fire/Steel

EDIT 2: Uthingo forms for the Hoenn Weather Trio of Legendaries will be announced soon!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 26, 2021)

Vulkudu is back to its original name and design. Also.... Uthingo: Origins (inspired by Legends: Arceus) will explore the origins of the Uthingo league with help from Professor Baobab's father. Crocacia, Pyrazelle, and Lolquid (the region's official starters) will still exist, but Baobab Sr. offers new Trainers in this past version of Uthingo one of three foreign starters: Bulbasaur, Chimchar, or Popplio. No Mega Evolution in past Uthingo.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm making a pokémon region. Bonus points if anybody could tell me what real life region they think this region could be based off of


----------



## Eifie (Mar 9, 2021)

IndigoClaudia said:


> View attachment 1011
> I'm making a pokémon region. Bonus points if anybody could tell me what real life region they think this region could be based off of


Quebec?!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 9, 2021)

Eifie said:


> IndigoClaudia said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1011
> ...


Not quite, but that's a good guess!!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 9, 2021)

It's the northernmost part of ukraine + some of belarus


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 9, 2021)

The map is very cluttered but this is just for reference and there's still a lot i haven't finished but still


----------



## Eifie (Mar 9, 2021)

excited to see more!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 9, 2021)

I present to you all:

*Elk Something *(This whole drawing is atrocious but isn't it adorable)*


Emberswine *(btw i'm gonna change the name i just wanted something to call it)


*Dew something *(or alternatively, duck something)

They are the starters of this region. Obviously the art isn't finished by the way, these are just very rough concept sketches. I'll do better and more pokemon-y looking sketches sometime.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 9, 2021)

I came up with a new term for things from Uthingo.... Uthingolese!

Edit: I have decided to make Uthingolese variants for three starters, I'm not sure if I should mix match some from different trios or just do regional variants of one trio.
If I had to pick one trio,  probably have to be Kanto, as cliche as it sounds...

Edit 2: this means I'm scrapping the prequel idea for now


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 9, 2021)

The Alola starters should be fun to do!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 9, 2021)

IndigoClaudia said:


> The Alola starters should be fun to do!


I was torn between Kanto, Sinnoh and Alola


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 9, 2021)

alola


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 9, 2021)

I'll flip two coins on Google to decide which ones I want to try out between the three.
Both heads = Kanto
Both tails = Sinnoh
One of each = Alola
I will edit this post once I do that


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 9, 2021)

please alola please


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 9, 2021)

IndigoClaudia said:


> please alola please


You got it. Ngl, I was hoping for Sinnoh. Now I'm trying to think of regional evolution to replace Decidueye, Incineroar and Primarina

Edit: Uthingo is based on South Africa,   Madagascar, Nigeria, Kenya, Egypt, and Morocco all overlapping with each other for some reason. I'm trying to think of good designs that draw from either ancient Egyptian and/or Yoruba gods.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 9, 2021)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> IndigoClaudia said:
> 
> 
> > please alola please
> ...


Well, if you really want sinnoh than i won't be the one to stop you! Go for it!!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm thinking I should mix and match one starter from each of the regions.
Edit: Rowlet, Chimchar and Squirtle!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 21, 2021)

Decided to to just go with making Uthingolese forms for Kanto's starters.
But first. A new Type has been discovered in Uthingo!
The Creature Type! This type covers Pokemon designs that are animal-based but don't fit under any pre-existing types.
Some older, fully-evolved Pokemon that are Creature-type include Druddigon (Dragon/Creature) Bouffalant (Normal/Creature), Luxray (Electric/Creature), Copperajah (Steel/Creature) Beheeyem (Psychic/Creature) Kantonian Dodrio (Creature/Flying), Kyogre (Water/Creature), Xerneas (Fairy/Creature) Raikou/Entei/Suicune (all have Creature as a secondary type) Golduck (Water/Creature),  Kantonian Sandslash  (Ground/Creature) Beartic (Ice/Creature)
Creature-type Pokemon are immune to Fairy-type moves. They are weak to Dragon (now immune to Creature-type moves), Steel, Ghost, and Electric. They resist Flying, Fighting, Bug and Water.  Poison resists Creature while still doing normal damage.  Creature-type moves hit Fairy, Bug, and Psychic super-effectively.


Uthingolese Kanto Starters!
Bulbasaur line is based on Venus Fly Traps and goliath frogs (Grass/Creature)
Charmander line is based on Monitor Lizards (Fire/Ghost)
Squirtle line is based on sea turtles and pirates (Water/Steel)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 31, 2021)

Took some time, but i was able to make an arrangement of Klara's encounter theme and i used the pokémon black and white soundfont to make it seem like something you might hear if you were playing pokémon black and white.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/indigo-emmy%2Fencounter-klara-bw-soundont

Next: Her battle theme
EDIT: WHICH WILL BE HARD TO MAKE AAARARRHGGHG >:|


----------



## Shown (Apr 4, 2021)

qenya said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> > omg, i've been trying to do this as well, but alas, i need a Wii U i think. Can it be done with a 3DS or even a phone?
> ...


Can you please update this link because whenever I click on it some time links open well and some time I got 404 error.


----------



## qenya (Apr 4, 2021)

Shown said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > IndigoEmmy said:
> ...


Hmm, that's funny! I can't say I know what's wrong - the link seems to be working for me, I don't see a 404 error. It's not even redirecting anywhere.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 10, 2021)

Preleminary map for a region i created (I've temporarily scrapped the ukraine region, but the area this is based off might be more recognizable)


----------



## Eifie (Apr 11, 2021)

is that Ontario and Michigan and some of the great lakes?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 11, 2021)

Yup


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 12, 2021)

I have decided to change the main Uthingo starter trio's final evo types!
Brutaspine is now Grass/Poison. Vulkudu is now Fire/Ground. Krakemmup is now Water/Electric.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 12, 2021)

A slightly better (stylized) map. The region is pretty much all centered around this big lake in the middle, known in real life as Lake Erie


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 21, 2021)

Uthingo is being reworked into a new region called Ajomu, based on Tanzania and Kenya. Ajomu gets its name from a Swahili word for Unity, spelt backwards, though....
Starter silhouettes are below. Try to guess what they are!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 16, 2021)

The big reveal for Ajomu!

Hynerb: (Hyena + Herb) [Grass]->Sacroota (Sage + Crocuta crocuta, the scientific name for the spotted hyena, also root) [Grass]->Druenzy (Druid + Frenzy)[Grass/Psychic]
Smoldrhino (Small +Smoldering + Rhinoceros)[Fire]->Rhinember (Rhinoceros + Ember) [Fire]->Kifarno (Kifaru, Swahili for "Rhinoceros" + Inferno) [Fire/Steel]
Bubblost (Bubble + Ostrich) (Water)->Strutsea (Strut + Sea, plus "Strutionum" is Latin for Ostrich)->Buntidrich ("Mbuni" is Swahili for Ostrich, Tide, Ostrich) (Water/Flying)

Early route Pokemon in Ajomu
Aardling (Aardvark + the suffix "ling" meaning small) (Normal)->Aardlord (Aardvark + Lord) (Normal/Ground)
Mingrey (Flamingo + Grey, as in the color) [Flying]->Shimenco (Shiro, Japanese for "White" Flamenco, a type of Spanish dance) (Flying/Fairy)->Discomingo (Disco, as in the genre of music associated with the 1970s, + Flamingo) (Flying/Fairy)
Rabblarv (Scarab + Larva) (Bug) -> Scaraborb (Scarab + Orb) (Bug/Rock)->Khepron (Khepri, Egyptian scarab god, + Carbon, which is what diamonds are made of)
Minimont (Mini + Monitor, as in Monitor Lizard) (Dark)->Kenglutton (Kenge, a Swahili term for large lizards such as the Nile Monitor, + Glutton) (Dark/Poison)


Some notable Ajomuan forms
Meowth->-Persian->Purrcheetah (Electric cheetahs. Purrcheetah being Electric/Fighting)
Sandile->Krokorok->Krookodile (Water/Grass Nile Crocodiles with log-like features)
Doduo->Dodrio (Ghost/Flying Marabou Storks)
Hippowdon(Fire/Water based on real hippos and geysers, Hippopotas retains it Sinnoh form in Ajomu)
Yungoos->Surigoos (Normal/Fighting Meerkats)
Yamask->Maskerigus (Ghost/Fire based on African tribal masks)
Spoink->-Grumpig->Grumpwart (Poison/Ice Warthogs, with literal warts made of frozen toxins)
Cutiefly->Ribombee (Bug/Dark Tsetse flies)
Sudowoodo->Sudobab ( Grass/Ground Baobab trees, Bonsly retains its Sinnoh form)
Mankey->Primaboon (Fighting/Dark based on Baboons)
Nickit->Thievul (Ground/Fairy, based on Bat-Eared Foxes)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 29, 2021)

Making some changes to Ajomu. Particularly to the fire starter. Will edit into my big reveal post
Changed species from zebra to rhino. Also made final stage part Steel type


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 28, 2021)

Some more Ajomuan Pokemon and variants have been discovered!

Ajomuan Pidgey and Ajomuan Pidgeotto are both Flying/Fighting type based on the vulturine guineafowl, eventually evolving into Ajomuan Pidgeot, who is based on a Marital Eagle. Ajomuan Pidgeot has very powerful talons, more so than its Kantonian counterpart.

Pictoggo is a new gimmick Pokemon that is a Dark-type based on the African Wild Dog. It is the only Pokemon in Ajomu that can learn Sketch, but unlike Smeargle, it can use TMs and TRs.

Ajomuan Dunsparce is a sleek Rock-type based on the African rock python. It evolves into Dunspython, who is a long boi.

The fossils in Ajomu are a little like the Galarian fossils. You start out with reviving a paleontologically inaccurate specimen with one fossil, and make it hold the same fossil and level it up at lv 42 to evolve them into something more realistic to modern science.

Spinotyke is a Dragon-type Spinosaurus that evolves into Spinopex, who is Dragon/Water.

Dinoguan is a Fighting-type Iguanodon that evolves into Guanathumb, who is Fighting/Ground.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 10, 2021)

Why do spambots love my thread so much. -_-;

Leave my thread alone.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm making a new fakemon region. I've done all I could with Ajomu. Aroso will be a region based on West Africa. Aroso is the Yoruba word for legend.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 11, 2022)

News on Aroso coming soon!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 14, 2022)

Decided to revive Nogland instead. Meet Alligrout Oscorch and Ursplash, the new and improved Noglandean starter trio!

Edit: someone on the Bulbagarden discord server made these cute little sprites for me based on information I gave them!


----------



## Flora (Jun 24, 2022)

A fandom discord server I’m part of semi-accidentally started putting together a roleswap au that has gone from just “haha wouldn’t it be fun if this side character was a major character instead” to like…entirely new content (its a little difficult to explain without the full context I think) and a LOT of neat designs/ficlets and each of us taking a handful of characters and deciding What Is Up With Them here

it’s UNBELIEVABLY fun, just kinda goofing around and tossing ideas onto the pile and effectively developing a tiny sub-fandom with its own memes. Something kinda similar happened with a dnd game I was part of a while back and it’s nice to have that kinda feeling again :3


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 24, 2022)

Some new and returning Pokemon, and  new regional forms, from the Nogland region you may be able to find early in your journey are
Returning Pokemon: Bunnelby, Wingull, Zigzagoon (with a new evolution for Linoone  that is a rival of Obstagoon), Pumpkaboo, Bidoof, Nickit, Combee, Blipbug, Dewpider, Wooloo,  Pidove, Krabby, Corphish, Applin, Shinx, Shellder, Spheal, Buizel, Rufflet, Vullaby, Chewtle.

Regional forms: Meowth and Persian (Rock, based on bobcats, will have a third evo), Hoothoot (Flying/Ice, based on snowy owls, has regional evo), Teddiursa  Ursaring and Ursaluna (Beast based on the American black bear, Ursaluna is Beast/Poison), Yungoos and Gumshoos (Poison/Normal, based on skunks) Ekans (Poison/Water, based on coral snakes and literal coral, has regional evo).

New Pokemon: Pebblix (mono Rock type baby Onix), Stambino (baby for Stantler and Wyrdeer), Kafflet (Beast type baby that can evolve into either Tauros, Miltank or Bouffalant), Guardiagoon (Normal/Beast Evo for Hoennian Linoone) Ymowl (regional Hoothoot Evo), Grublutton and Beetlebub (Bug/Dark, based on Asian longhorn beetles), Purrsmilus (Rock/Beast regional evo for Persian, based on Smilodon), Triak (evolves from Noglandean Ekans)

Also introducing the Beast type! It is immune to Fairy, weak to itself, Electric and Dragon. Flying, Ice, Electric, and Psychic resist it. It hits Fairy, itself, and Bug and for super effective damage. Dragon type Pokemon are immune to Beast Type moves.

Older Pokemon that may or may not be found in Nogland that are the Beast type: Mienfoo and Mienshao (Fighting/Beast) Mankey and Primeape (Fighting/Beast) Snorunt and Glalie (Ice/Beast), Poochyena and Mightyena (Dark/Beast), Tauros Miltank and Bouffalant (all mono Beast), Spearow and Fearow (Beast/Flying), Raikou Entei and Suicune (all part beast), Kantonian Arcanine and Kantonian Ninetales (Fire/Beast), Xerneas (Fairy/Beast), Kyogre (Water/Beast), Wailmer and Wailord (Water/Beast), Luxray (Electric/Beast), Cufant and Copperajah (Steel/Beast), Pachirisu (Electric/Beast),  the Unova monkey trio (all part Beast), Munchlax and Snorlax (Beast), Zangoose (Beast), Skiddo and Gogoat (Grass/Beast), Unovan Zorua and Zoroark (Dark/Beast) Cranidos and Rampardos (Rock/Beast), Passimain (Fighting/Beast) Rufflet and Unovan Braviary (Beast/Flying)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 25, 2022)

Apologies for the double post, but I am about to reveal the evolution line for the Noglandean starter trio, and two legendary Pokemon that represent hopes and dreams!  And introducing Nogland's regional battle gimmick. But before all of that...
Also a minor type change to Groudon, who gains the Fire type, since its counterpart gained the beast type. And what Nogland lacks in Mega Evolution, z moves, and dynamax... It makes up for in Sigma Techniques! These are powerful, usually dual typed moves that you can use twice per battle! However,  you cannot have the same Pokemon or same Sigma Technique repeat in any given battle. This also means no type repeats despite the countless combinations.

Examples of Sigma Techniques using two of the three starter types:
Piquant Pummel (Grass/Fire)
Boiling Blaster (Fire/Water)
Swamp Strike (Water/Grass)

The legendary Pokemon of Nogland are Kibardoh, A Flying/Electric type thunderbird of hope, and Yumetulu, a psychic/water type kraken of dreams. 

Last but not least for now....


What? Alligrout Oscorch and Ursplash are evolving!
Jawood, Strusinge, and Bearqua are the first evolved forms of the Nogland starters
And they're evolving again!
Graetoryu, Burstrich and Arctidal are the final evolutions, Grass/Dragon, Fire/Fairy and Water/Beast respectively!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 2, 2022)

New Fakemon starters, the Pumoja region trio. Nyacruta, Motovark, and Hyppoko!


----------



## Ys_ (Sep 6, 2022)

Those Look Like Interesting Fakemon! A Grass Dog, A Fire Aartvark And A Water Hippo, Right?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 6, 2022)

Ys_ said:


> Those Look Like Interesting Fakemon! A Grass Dog, A Fire Aartvark And A Water Hippo, Right?


Nyacruta is a hyena.


----------



## Ys_ (Sep 7, 2022)

Oh! Sorry, My Bad.
I Read Some Of Your Posts And The Idea Of Having A Beast Type Seems Very Interesting And Creative. I Would Love To Have A Beast Type Team, Very Badass, Hehe.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 7, 2022)

Unfortunately the Beast type has been retconned in Pumoja ..


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 8, 2022)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> New Fakemon starters, the Pumoja region trio. Nyacruta, Motovark, and Hyppoko!


Try guessing what their final evo types will be!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 24, 2022)

Bringing Nogland back under a different name! The Sekwi region!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 17, 2022)

Changed my mind. Pumoja will stay! A kind volunteer in a Fakemon group on a different social media platform is helping me with redesigns for Nyacruta, Motovark, and Hyppoko, as well as ther evos! Hyppoko is the only one who is finished at the moment. Stay tuned, y'all!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 2, 2023)

Sekwi is still a thing again.  Just trying to figure out what the new starters would be


----------

